# 装gentoo很久了，一直没成，今天内核安装好以后，grub启动，显示如下

## jqy323

unknown filesystem type 'btrfs'

难道gentoo不支持btrfs

----------

## druggo

内核忘记编译btrfs支持了吧？

----------

## heroxbd

 *jqy323 wrote:*   

> unknown filesystem type 'btrfs'
> 
> 难道gentoo不支持btrfs

 

这个是 grub 给出的信息吧？（如果是内核的提示，解答见楼上）

把 grub 需要的 /boot 也用了 btrfs?

要么用分一个 ext 小区做为 /boot，要么得上 grub2.

----------

